# Elevavidrios electrico



## jecc1602 (Feb 10, 2017)

Buenas noches,


Necesito saber que puedo hacer para bloquear la señal de una salida de un modulo de eleva vidrios eléctrico, puesto que el motor que necesito trabajar es un techo corredizo y no tiene un bloqueador al quedar cerrado, motivo por el cual el modulo de eleva vidrios se queda bloqueado y no salta al siguiente motor.


agradezco su ayuda. ...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 11, 2017)

Pues lo mas sencillo es medir la corriente que consume el motor. Cuando llegue al tope subirá.


----------

